# blood clots from female dog



## Gemma86 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi. My dachshund is 11 this year. Not spayed. She has been bred as a younger dog but not by me. I've had her 8 years. Last week she was treated for a bacterial infection and put on antibiotics. She came home and waS getting well again. In the last 48 hours she is I'll again with heavy bleeding and blood clots from her vulva. She is not in season , as her last one was 3 weeks ago. She's off her food , and very lethargic. I have an appointment at vets tonight but I'm very worried.


----------



## Gemma86 (Jun 27, 2016)

Also a large lump appeared on the back of her neck over night , but seems to be going down. Could this of been down to the antibiotics ???


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

she needs taking back to vets again pronto. It could well be pyometria, an emergency situation. Where was the infection she had the antibiotics for ?
Please take her to the vet *urgently !*


----------



## Gemma86 (Jun 27, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> she needs taking back to vets again pronto. It could well be pyometria, an emergency situation. Where was the infection she had the antibiotics for ?
> Please take her to the vet *urgently !*


The original infection was her guts I think. She was put on antibiotics and antacids. She had an ultrasound last Sunday but nothing was found . I have an appointment at 6.45 today .The only one I could get . Will a spaying operation survice ??


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gemma86 said:


> The original infection was her guts I think. She was put on antibiotics and antacids. She had an ultrasound last Sunday but nothing was found . I have an appointment at 6.45 today .The only one I could get . Will a spaying operation survice ??


That is what she'd have if Pyo, an emergency spay. Is she well in herself , eating , drinking (not excessively ) , no diarrhoea or vomiting ? 
Is the blood definitely coming from her vagina , not rectal ?
Pyometria can kill in hours from septic shock so I would really push for an emergency appointment if she was my dog, in fact I'd be on my way to the vets right now phoning on the way !


----------



## Gemma86 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok I'll try again .She is off her food , but are a bit of cat food as its all I could get her to eat. Drinking ok. No vomit but her stools are black. Definitely vulva .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Please let me know what happens. I have 2 dachshunds myself.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gemma86 said:


> Hi. My dachshund is 11 this year. Not spayed. She has been bred as a younger dog but not by me. I've had her 8 years. Last week she was treated for a bacterial infection and put on antibiotics. She came home and waS getting well again. In the last 48 hours she is I'll again with heavy bleeding and blood clots from her vulva. She is not in season , as her last one was 3 weeks ago. She's off her food , and very lethargic. I have an appointment at vets tonight but I'm very worried.


Given her age and the fact that she is unspayed it sounds like it could quite possibly be pyometra. In the weeks post season its the prime time if its going to happen that is the most common time. It can happen at any age but the risk in older unspayed bitches increases highly. You can get two types open when the infection drains via the vulva and closed where the infection gets sealed in the uterus. The uterus can rupture if its bad enough. There is a possibility that the antibiotics although may have helped and things seemed to have gotten better inititally, they are not working now. Often the only way to treat it is to have an emergency spay. It can be a life threatening condition, and the longer its left even if they survive can cause ongoing problems due to the toxins being absorbed in the body, you do need to get her back to the vets and urgently.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gemma86 said:


> Ok I'll try again .She is off her food , but are a bit of cat food as its all I could get her to eat. Drinking ok. No vomit but her stools are black. Definitely vulva .


If her stools are black in colour and especially if they have a tarry type appearance it can be a sign that there is internal bleeding further up the digestive tract too.
You really need to get her to the vets straight away.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gemma86 said:


> Also a large lump appeared on the back of her neck over night , but seems to be going down. Could this of been down to the antibiotics ???


Did they give her any injections at the first visit, and is the lump in the area or sort of area where an injection would be given? If so it may well be that, sometimes they can get a reaction to injections sometimes a fluid filled swelling can form, from the injection, one of mine developed an abcess due to an antibiotic injection, she needs to see the vet anyway, just get him to have a look at the area too.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Any update ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope everything's OK ....


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm really hoping this isn't one of those threads with no conclusion ......


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm really hoping this isn't one of those threads with no conclusion ......


me too - I read earlier but couldn't post (can read at work but can't log in) and had seen everyone advising vet immediately (as I would also have said) and so hope everything is OK & the op comes back .....


----------



## Gemma86 (Jun 27, 2016)

Betty had the op and is home doing much better . It was pyo so they have removed everything. Her stitches will come out in two weeks. She is a lot brighter and eating well. Thanku everyone .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad that she got treatment and is now home and doing well, wishing her a speedy complete recovery.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad she's ok, thanks for the update ! 
Belly rubs from us.xxx


----------



## Gemma86 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you . It has cost me 1,100 but worth it if she's not suffering and happy. Just hope to God I get a few more years with her .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gemma86 said:


> Thank you . It has cost me 1,100 but worth it if she's not suffering and happy. Just hope to God I get a few more years with her .


I have known quite a few unspayed older females belonging to various people over the years who developed Pyometra, and cant remember any who haven't been OK once their owners acted and they had the emergency spay and they all went on for many years after. Lucky you caught it and went back when you did. If shes eating, bright in herself and is virtually back to normal she sounds like she should be fine now.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*phew* so glad Betty's OK  (and thanks for coming back! we've been worried about her) 

Wishing her a speedy recovery


----------

